# ... amazing story? fuck no



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

So the person I sold my Blazer too got locked up, none the least can't pay up either way. Talked to his wife or what seemed to be his wife, and we came to the agreement of me taking the Blazer back since I used up most of the partial payment I was given to Sallie Mae and some medical bills. So fellas ... here she is 3rd day being back. Going to maybe get a full tear down soon before it rains again here. Let's see what happens :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:0 

Now start up a build thread


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i thought you were into imports now


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Apr 15 2010, 06:44 PM~17205485
> *i thought you were into imports now
> *


lol, I did too until I got her back. my next one is def. an import though. been wanting to get back into it, haven't been around asian pussy for a minute, starting to get worried.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

lmao


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

RAIN RAIN GO AWAY DAMMIT!!!! :angry: have to wait yet again until the rain is full done with.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

got a little work done after the rain stopped, going to see if things get better tomorrow. 

Bumpstops are off, axle is basically resting on the bump brackets


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

how much of a drop I should be getting









and a spot I might put the 1/4" rear valves at, don't know if you can see it well, it's the cross member that is holding the front of the gas tank


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

testing out the 18's (will be full black w/chrome spinner). And some misc. shots, have to get my ass back on it though. 



















Stupid nubs on the drop blocks came off


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

hijacking your thread for a question. i am running edc if tank leaks down it kicks on pressure switch witch drains battery when motor not running yes no maybe thanx foe ey


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

looking good homie


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1+Apr 24 2010, 06:00 PM~17290507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: going to be taking out my panels, ugly ass carpet, and some other things I need to decide on keeping or tossing. Bought the black paint though, still need me some primer and wet sand.


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

first things first


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

thanx homie


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

ordered my angle grinder wrench finally. stupid fucking thong doesn't leave the place where I'm getting in either 1 to 2 weeks :angry:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

aorse off, it's about $0.87 but their min. order fee is $5, so now I'm stuck paying $11 for a stupid wrench. let this be a lesson to you, KEEP YOUR FUCKING TOOLS IN ORDER.


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 23 2010, 10:46 AM~17280639
> *testing out the 18's (will be full black w/chrome spinner). And some misc. shots, have to get my ass back on it though.
> 
> 
> ...


O'rly????



:0 :0 :0 :0 

my boys truck TBD of all black 20s lolz


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lol, HA I ALSO have a York 209. :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Pics :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

not installed, decided to save it for a project (IF I find something cool after my Blazer is done).


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Go get to the project then! :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Apr 27 2010, 10:09 AM~17317586
> *Go get to the project then! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha awesome! Where can I get one!?


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 26 2010, 02:04 PM~17307727
> *O'rly????
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...



is that a leaf spring i see out back?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low225_@Apr 28 2010, 12:34 PM~17330650
> *is that a leaf spring i see out back?
> *


look in the Random AIR thread (posted by baggedout81), it's linked now.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 27 2010, 01:26 PM~17318930
> *ha ha awesome! Where can I get one!?
> *


you can find them at ANY import/exotic car expo/show and sometimes your local stationary stores.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

took a trip to Kern County today, even got me a cool tour while I was down there. Picked up some 13's, goo d enough to help me move this Blazer around when I need to. 



















seen some nice scenery, chilled with cool peoples, drive home wasn't even bad at all! have to say it was a good day :biggrin:

JOE, where in Merced you at? I passed the street on the way to Kern County.


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 26 2010, 02:04 PM~17307727
> *O'rly????
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 25 2010, 06:49 PM~17298023
> *ordered my angle grinder wrench finally. stupid fucking thong doesn't leave the place where I'm getting in either 1 to 2 weeks :angry:
> *


seriously

take a glove or ur shirt grab the wheel hold the lock and twist it off 

i havent had an angle grinder tool since i bought my angle grinder :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 29 2010, 05:03 PM~17344521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 1 2010, 12:03 AM~17356769
> *seriously
> 
> take a glove or ur shirt grab the wheel hold the lock and twist it off
> ...


I have 3 of them,left overs from harbor freight grinders that people have gave me that ended up dyeingJunk ass grinders,i ponyed up and bought a milwaukee


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 30 2010, 11:03 PM~17356769
> *seriously
> 
> take a glove or ur shirt grab the wheel hold the lock and twist it off
> ...


tried it today, my little stubby asian hands can't do shit for me. :angry: :sad: it's cool though, I'm in no rush. Still need to buy me some primer and mark what else I think should be worked on/cleaned up. :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

took a shot of one of the 13's on.


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

ooohhh.... any more news? :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

not much, just cleaning off rust from the batt tray, drums. Painted one drum already (waiting for some clear coat, nothing special though), ran out of flat black  
Getting ready for mothers day (have a good 19 some odd mothers I have to get things for). 
Will be doing more posts after this month is over, should have a lot more done also. 

HAPPY CINCO GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 24 2010, 08:02 PM~17290842
> *yes/no. just wire the pressure switch to either your ignition or a rocker switch. this way it won't turn on unless you let it.
> *


Well, for the sake of clarity, dont wire it to the ignition, but wire it up via a cube relay instead.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 5 2010, 07:59 PM~17403536
> *Well, for the sake of clarity, dont wire it to the ignition, but wire it up via a cube relay instead.
> *


 where you been Dan?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 5 2010, 12:08 PM~17399739
> *not much, just cleaning off rust from the batt tray, drums. Painted one drum already (waiting for some clear coat, nothing special though), ran out of flat black
> Getting ready for mothers day (have a good 19 some odd mothers I have to get things for).
> Will be doing more posts after this month is over, should have a lot more done also.
> ...


nice  foey I live 45 mins from Fresno going north on hwy99


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 5 2010, 06:59 PM~17403536
> *Well, for the sake of clarity, dont wire it to the ignition, but wire it up via a cube relay instead.
> *


to late wired it to fuseblock fused ignition, too lazy to fix it


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

Well you guessed it! I'm putting in a 4 link, so all the crap I was going to do is flying out the damn window! SIDE2SIDE AND ROLLING 3'S HERE I COME!!!!!!!! lol trying to get this bitch installed, only have the stupid axle brackets installed for mock up right now. will snap shots when I get most if it mocked up and ready for a super lift alteration. :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

this but with square side bars (still had the old one, thought I was going to use it on an S10 truck if I could ever get one but ... time makes fools of us all  ).


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

here goes, got one side somewhat done (stupid socket broke). have to finish the left side.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

some more work done, not much. Need to get the whole axle pushed forward some and aligned. but you get the idea. Will be working on it more next week though. 























































next is to get the pinion angle worked out and then get my side mount brackets in. I measure for a 2600 and it's PERFECT :biggrin: if I can get my hands on some 26's or them D25's :dunno: but I'll see what's gonna happen.


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice! i like progress


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

pix of lil asian hands doin all the work...










nohomo


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

they get veiny a lot. my left on a 2" drop coil. 










on a side note, got to see this on my way out to McFarland.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

So you not baggin the front then??Just the rear.

Or were you putting that burger king hand/spring for comparison.HAHAH just messing bro


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 14 2010, 01:36 PM~17491282
> *So you not baggin the front then??Just the rear.
> 
> Or were you putting that burger king hand/spring for comparison.HAHAH just messing bro
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:wow: :tears: 

for now I'm going to be using air shocks in the back and my old 2B6's up front just to move it around if I need to. Other than that it's just going to have to wait for the rest. Still need to get my dents out, as well as repaint. Damn paint is all ugly and yeah, going to be spending a lot of paint.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll have some stone 2500's up for sale here soon


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 14 2010, 03:06 PM~17491607
> *I'll have some stone 2500's up for sale here soon
> *


need 26's. there's enough room in the back for them, also have my front already cut for 26's so when in Rome... sorry I don't know the rest of that quote.


----------



## rocko_00 (Mar 15, 2010)

uffin: :420: whats up foey! WAS KERN COUNTY ALL U EXPECTED IT TO BE? :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rocko_00_@May 14 2010, 03:57 PM~17492065
> *uffin:  :420:  whats up foey! WAS KERN COUNTY ALL U EXPECTED IT TO BE?  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO ROCKO!!! :biggrin: EXCEEDED my thoughts. Great peoples, amazing scenery, just straight GOOD TIMES. When I was leaving I was taking my sweet ass time lol. Tried snapping shots of the view. NONE of them do the scenery justice NONE!!! Might be down that way again sometime, DEFINITELY hitting you up to chill if I do


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

after i got 2600 i wish i never got 2500, fo sho


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 14 2010, 05:09 PM~17492705
> *after i got 2600 i wish i never got 2500, fo sho
> *


VERY true. I had them all around on my old Dakota. Didn't like the ride really. Wished I would have done 26's all around instead, but good thing I get my second chance. :biggrin: Taking my time with this one also, don't mind having to go back and measure to make sure, just hope to get her done soon so I can cruise around v. being bored in a stock ride.


----------



## rocko_00 (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 14 2010, 05:00 PM~17492595
> *WHAT IT DO ROCKO!!!  :biggrin:  EXCEEDED my thoughts. Great peoples, amazing scenery, just straight GOOD TIMES. When I was leaving I was taking my sweet ass time lol. Tried snapping shots of the view. NONE of them do the scenery justice NONE!!! Might be down that way again sometime, DEFINITELY hitting you up to chill if I do
> *


FOR SURE HOMIE!! U KNOW I GOT THAT KUSH ON HAND SO U CAN FLY BACK HOME!! U GOT MY NUMBER, ROLL THRU WHENEVER...GOOD PEEPS! uffin: :420: :h5:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey+May 14 2010, 04:34 PM~17491869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see how these HE 8" ride in the back and soon the HE 7".The 26's in the rear were good how it was but as you know most of use CAN NOT leave well enough alone


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

tttfmlab


tothetopformylilasianbuddy


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

oh wtf foey too good to keep your own thread goin im about ready to throw some bananas up in here :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!! been kicking it with my parents for a while. Will have some more work done next week or so. How's your wagon? FAWK I want me a classic :tears: but again it'd look odd with the driver seat maxed out to the steering wheel.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 16 2010, 03:30 PM~17506652
> *LMAO!!!!!!! been kicking it with my parents for a while. Will have some more work done next week or so. How's your wagon? FAWK I want me a classic :tears: but again it'd look odd with the driver seat maxed out to the steering wheel.
> *


Did you just make a funny :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: see what I mean. :cheesy:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 17 2010, 01:39 AM~17511988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Dear lord let them be 18


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I'll tell you this, they only become legal until they get their citizens card (usually around 18 or 19 I think).


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 16 2010, 05:44 PM~17508089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL THATS ME AFTER :420: AND i'M A ****** :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 17 2010, 06:31 AM~17512878
> *LOL THATS ME AFTER :420: AND i'M A ****** :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

well build has been put to a stop thanks to the rain. Apparently it's supposed to ran heavy tomorrow, but it looks like it will start sooner than that imo.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

thats what its doin here in oregon the winter wont die it just keeps going damnit, i do have a shop thou but im a cripple for a few weeks so layin on the couch gettn fat here i come


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep you fuckers should live in KS it was 70's last week then rain all week and like 40's,Now there calling for 80's by the end of this week :uh: Dont know whetter to put a coat on or shorts,i really dont care as long as my beer in as cold as a hooker in a confessional


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

foey....does that s10 truck 4link work on the blazers? i never saw a reason why they wouldnt. let me know,cuz i dont want to pay 700+ for a bolt in one from cando.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1+May 17 2010, 09:28 AM~17513802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to pay $700 shipped for mine. it was originally $600 but I asked Steve to replace the round lower bars with square ones. From what I was told also, the S10 ones will fit *BUT* keep in mind that the geometry will be off. Since S10 truck leafs are under the frame front/back and S10 Blazer leaf fronts are on the side and rears are under the frame (given that you have a 1st gen. I forgot what year, maybe 95+ the frame is straight and not bent in for the gas tank). From this exp. though, I can tell you that the floor will be a problem for your upper link bars. I am trying to get mine on and they are about 1/2" away from the floor hump in the back by the x-member. So now I have to lift up the body around that area for the link bars to not hit that gay hump. Also if you want mad lift, you can do 2x2 0.25" square tubing w/side mounted brackets and fit 2600's NO problem (this is if you are using a small rim, I think once you go past 15" your pushing it on the clearance). All and all, imo, just make one, it's easier. 

some pix I snagged of a person that has the Cando bolt on like I do but with the round bars and large rims (owner got the axle brackets installed backwards but you get the idea of what he was trying to do, which is similar to what I am trying to do also). 










































this is the hump I mentioned. He put in a tube that lifted the body about an 1" up for the link bars to stop knocking/bending the floor when laid/lowered.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

Also if your running 13's, don't put in notches, you won't need them really. The axle will hit the floor, all you would need to do is just cut off your stock bumps and brackets and put in low profile bumps and your goo to go. For me, since I already put in one side, I had to drill in a hole for a pair of low pro bumps to keep the axle from hitting the floor.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

thats the only thing i hate about blazers. its the lack of bolt on parts and the stupid floor. i think im gonna stock floor body mine on 22s and buil my own superlift 4link.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@May 17 2010, 06:36 PM~17519429
> *thats the only thing i hate about blazers. its the lack of bolt on parts and the stupid floor. i think im gonna stock floor body mine on 22s and buil my own superlift 4link.
> *


I just hate the lack of space in the back, it's like your bagging an odd looking jeep with a top in the back. Or like it's all American up front and ok, but when you get to the back it turns unto an import and starts pissing you off due to the lack of ANY SPACE in general. That's be fucking sick!!! I have only bd'd on 20's, the whole back is deleted though; tubs, notch 4 link but for some reason everyone always puts the bags on the stupid axle, I don't get why. imo, bags on bars ALL THE WAY!!!!!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

Well got inspired to do some work while the sun was out. I painted my batt tray and the drums. Once I get the 4 link all mocked up and ready, will be painting that and the axle, but in due time fellas, in due time :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

sunny day and LOVING IT!!! 

Batt. tray snip its. 


































In for paint :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

did a little mock up work today. 


























hopefully I get this bitch installed soon.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 20 2010, 01:42 PM~17551788
> *did a little mock up work today.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry brotha had to do it :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

HEY :angry: they aren't that small ... are they? :tears:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

big enough to grab your bag so good to go


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 20 2010, 03:57 PM~17552493
> *Sorry brotha had to do it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i fuckin love this guy!

EDIT: no ****


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 20 2010, 08:40 PM~17555676
> *HEY :angry: they aren't that small ... are they? :tears:
> *


I would expect the same back. :biggrin:


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 20 2010, 02:57 PM~17552493
> *Sorry brotha had to do it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: omg sorry that made me laugh :roflmao:


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 20 2010, 09:08 PM~17555904
> *big enough to grab your bag so good to go
> *


yes as long as you can grab your bag your all fn good! :roflmao: :thumbsup: 
sorry foey that also make me laugh


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 20 2010, 11:56 PM~17558751
> *I would expect the same back. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

you guyz :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

put on hold due to lack of funds for more parts/weld labor


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

thought of something today. have some air shocks from my Dakota days, will be adding them in instead of using reg. shocks in the back, using them like how they have the weight sets plumbed with the muffler on them (just curious how they would ride) along with the side mounted bags.


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 23 2010, 12:13 PM~17576754
> *put on hold due to lack of funds for more parts/weld labor
> *


  that sucks when things like money are holdin ya back from getting things done,or time and money even worse !!  my .02


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I know, it's cool though, I still have some things I need to clean up like the frame (it's severely full of gunk and back stuff that can hurt the welding I need, esp. on the x-member. gives me time to figure out a game plan for my idea as well as how to run my air line). 

Have to take off one of my lower link bars to get to the exhaust pipe extension, it's in the way of my axle bracket, can't get to it with that in the way, need to drill in some holes on the lca's for my low profile bumpstops (have to reprep lca's for repaint since they were basically resting on metal which killed the paint  ). Not too bad though, build is coming along nicely :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

ive been off work for a couple weeks so no ot and i hate not having money for my little projects i got, damnit :angry:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 23 2010, 07:03 PM~17579648
> *ive been off work for a couple weeks so no ot and i hate not having money for my little projects i got, damnit :angry:
> *


lol, I have to say what one person told me after I broke my windshield out of anger. 

"Building takes patience, if you are not able to; stop, walk away and find something else to do. " 

After hearing this I no longer curse as much when I build, nor do I break parts out of anger because I am having problems taking it off/apart. In doing so, I feel more and more happier with each build I do as well as part take in weather it be a lowrider, import, house project, misc. build such as a bookshelf, my ghetto desk lol (which I love 10x's as much now that I have a place for my mouse). Cheesy as it may sound, be patient and keep hold of the dream until you feel it's time to let go. 

:biggrin:


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 23 2010, 10:28 PM~17580971
> *lol, I have to say what one person told me after I broke my windshield out of anger.
> 
> "Building takes patience, if you are not able to; stop, walk away and find something else to do. "
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

ur a smart lil buddha you know that :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 23 2010, 08:28 PM~17580971
> *lol, I have to say what one person told me after I broke my windshield out of anger.
> 
> "Building takes patience, if you are not able to; stop, walk away and find something else to do. "
> ...


x2 homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

X3


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

hey does everyone want a hug now wtf im tearin up over here need to make this a little more macho so here ya go


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i just single handidly saved this thread with that last post :roflmao:


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 25 2010, 03:30 PM~17599983
> *i just single handidly saved this thread with that last post :roflmao:
> *


Yes you did very nice :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

no I did


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hahhahaahhahaahhaah very nice foey wow :worship: wow :worship:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

used valves came in today, found the box by tripping over it. amazing how an intended surprise can end up an almost fatal situation. j/k I'm just clumsy. :cheesy:










side note, fittings, what you don't pay attention to. 
* All 1/2" elbow fittings, different companies. 
left to right; SPC, Alkon, SMC

















this is where knowing what O.D. v. I.D. is about. At most, a lot of fittings have an I.D. smaller than what you think it has ... just keep in mind that because it says 1/2", example, doesn't mean that the I.D. to the fitting is (as you can see in the pictures). 

*I noticed today that Swaglok pipe fittings have the same I.D. as the Street Beat Customs PTC fittings almost.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

m/n, they are like the SMC fittings.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

*N/M. I fucking suck at this. 

Still waiting on my 1/2" ones, these are my 3/8" valves. Already have some left over pipe fittings tef'd and ready for install. Need to get some street tee's and straight comp fittings (have to wait on them till next week).


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

fittings so far. missing four


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 26 2010, 01:26 AM~17606642
> *used valves came in today, found the box by tripping over it. amazing how an intended surprise can end up an almost fatal situation. j/k I'm just clumsy. :cheesy:
> Carefull brother about them pics,i've seen folks get banned for less
> 
> ...


Yeah i noticed a difference in most the fittings i have bought.Even compression's 



> _Originally posted by foey_@May 26 2010, 01:46 AM~17606786
> *fittings so far. missing four
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

got bored and taped everything huh, im buildin a lifted ride and low on ends so last night im wiring my switches up all nice and neat and i dont even have a switch plate yet hell i problly forget wich one does wich but damnit i was bored


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 26 2010, 01:46 AM~17606786
> *fittings so far. missing four
> 
> 
> ...


What fittings you need?I have some left over


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1+May 26 2010, 11:04 AM~17609964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as far as I know, two 1/2" street tees and two 1/2" straight or 45 degree (not sure how the set will fit within the frame, need to plumb everything together to see, hopefully I get my 1/2" valves soon) PTC's. lemme know if you have those.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think i have 4 1/2" Steel PTC to NPT fittings 

I also have i think 4 1/2" parker's there not the typical ones your used to seeing but there 12 volt.Think they were rated at 135? psi be great for a dump valve

I'll have to go check


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 26 2010, 03:06 PM~17612299
> *I think i have 4 1/2" Steel PTC to NPT fittings
> 
> I also have i think 4 1/2" parker's there not the typical ones your used to seeing but there 12 volt.Think they were rated at 135? psi be great for a dump valve
> ...


lol, already have the 1/2" valves. waiting on the package, they should be here within the week from what the tracking # shown.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 26 2010, 04:10 PM~17612352
> *lol, already have the 1/2" valves. waiting on the package, they should be here within the week from what the tracking # shown.
> *


That's cool thinking about baggin our wood burning smoker.










Me puttin a pig on do it big here in KS :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 26 2010, 03:24 PM~17612473
> *That's cool thinking about baggin our wood burning smoker.
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!! I'm loving it because it's not like one large ass cylinder. how much you max out in that thing? F'd that, WHAT have you cooked in there so far? :0


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Another fitting pic









We need to have this whole fitting thing pinned ya dig.I added a little thing on compressions last night being i was already using them


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 26 2010, 03:29 PM~17612524
> *Another fitting pic
> 
> 
> ...


lol, think it's better to do a write up. peeped the comp fitting, very nice. got my pin wrench in today. so now I can start grinding things  :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

decided on the rim coloring, going to do similar to this but light blue outer rim and nipples. the rest is all white w/chrome knockoff.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

are u going to do the westsiiiiiiiieeeeede ko too


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 27 2010, 05:07 PM~17625007
> *are u going to do the westsiiiiiiiieeeeede ko too
> *


lol, nah, but if I can figure out how to make my own chips I'm going to. :biggrin: for now they will be the smooth hex k/o's. 

Got these in today. Now just waiting on some more funds (going to get a table vice finally and some more fittings to finish up the set-up, thinking about getting another 450 and two 1 gal. tanks).


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 27 2010, 07:43 PM~17627364
> *lol, nah, but if I can figure out how to make my own chips I'm going to.  :biggrin: for now they will be the smooth hex k/o's.
> 
> Got these in today. Now just waiting on some more funds (going to get a table vice finally and some more fittings to finish up the set-up, thinking about getting another 450 and two 1 gal. tanks).
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 27 2010, 09:43 PM~17627364
> *lol, nah, but if I can figure out how to make my own chips I'm going to.  :biggrin: for now they will be the smooth hex k/o's.
> 
> Got these in today. Now just waiting on some more funds (going to get a table vice finally and some more fittings to finish up the set-up, thinking about getting another 450 and two 1 gal. tanks).
> ...


I have about 6 DIN connectors for those if you want em


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

might be interested in them DIN's. will have to see when I get some funds though. 
Decided to also get out my 16" and see if I can make it a trike (apparently not getting the info I need though :angry: ). Stripping it down to bare metal, taking all parts off and seeing what is good/trash/salvageable. Hopefully I get rock both of these soon. :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

new overflow tank :cheesy: yes I'm actually being serious too.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 28 2010, 12:35 PM~17632735
> *new overflow tank :cheesy: yes I'm actually being serious too.
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAH i was actually looking at my car yesterday and my washer fluid bottle is in the way of my valves.I was drinking a bottle of pepsi and thought hummm


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 28 2010, 11:40 AM~17632768
> *HAHAH i was actually looking at my car yesterday and my washer fluid bottle is in the way of my valves.I was drinking a bottle of pepsi and thought hummm
> *


lol, why not? I seen someone use one of them small choco milk bottles. this is a 12 oz. bottle (the other persons was an 8 oz bottle so I'm good), as for your washer, try it out. just keep in mind that is can't be near anything hot or else.  I just have to find me a clamp ring that will fit within the groove of the bottle (reason why I like it also).


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 28 2010, 12:44 PM~17632808
> *lol, why not? I seen someone use one of them small choco milk bottles. this is a 12 oz. bottle (the other persons was an 8 oz bottle so I'm good), as for your washer, try it out. just keep in mind that is can't be near anything hot or else.   I just have to find me a clamp ring that will fit within the groove of the bottle (reason why I like it also).
> *


Maybe a 40oz bottle is what i can use bawwww


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

LMAO, that would look tight! IF you can pull it off. winky winky.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 28 2010, 02:34 PM~17633726
> *LMAO, that would look tight! IF you can pull it off. winky winky.
> *


You forgotz the nohomo


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

wut is up with that winky winky, wtf


















nohomo


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

Do you know someone that says this ... ... excessively? 






Everyday another person says this which spreads the fad, thus leading to an abusive use of the phrase. Please, help me and many others stop this abuse so that this won't become like the many other phrases that have died within two minutes of another person hearing it and mistakenly using it at work only to find out that it is played out and he/she is no longer a co-worker but in fact a complete douche bag for their entire lives. 


































NO ****


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

valve set-up, still need to get some fittings to complete this but will be getting them within this coming month. :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

those 90 degree bends will slow you down, no need for speed?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey+May 29 2010, 02:04 PM~17641479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont think he's to worried about speed.












































He dont want to fall of his phonebooks.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze+May 29 2010, 01:17 PM~17641588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wonder if people are really looking at them though  haven't really seen a lot of newbie threads asking basics much anymore. 
















A HEM!!!! phonebooks are soo 60's. get with the times man, we use milk crate now. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh they are,i've had a few PM's about folks asking then i send them the link.


HAHAH milk crates

Oh yeah i do have 8 of them dins,some might be used but there's nothing wrong w/ them.I'll just have to pull them off the front of my car still


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 29 2010, 03:28 PM~17642318
> *Oh they are,i've had a few PM's about folks asking then i send them the link.
> HAHAH milk crates
> 
> ...



:0 pm'd. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 29 2010, 02:04 PM~17641479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That valve setup dont look right to me.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

see what happens when you leave the air suspension forum  


this is how is should have been AND WILL BE lol.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

getting temped to play with scuba now. found a KILLER deal on a tank that already has what I need on it (except the yoke).


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

just needs some paint and I guess air (not sure if he'll refill it for me) and a yoke then run that bad boy to my tank/tanks and I'm good to play :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

been thinking about getting me a spare tire swing gate ... 










what do you guys think, weird? look good?


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

IF YOU DO OXY. YOU WILL NEED A ADAPTOR FOR THE REG. IT IS DIFF....FROM NITRO OR HELIUM.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

already ahead of you, just have to find out what adapter this needs

Yoke v. DIN adapter (have yet to hear from ad poster  ).


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 1 2010, 11:49 PM~17670566
> *been thinking about getting me a spare tire swing gate ...
> 
> 
> ...


Its your deal man ?my .02 is looks like it should be on the back of my jeep? Wait maybe if the wheel tire combo match the rest ??? My .02 its not clean that way it looks outta place depending on the ride ?? Just saying??but hell I'm a misfit what do I know?? Nothing but my option ok??but there like ass holes everyones got one just do what you want!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

looks good to me


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm going to have all the same rims. 13's that have been painted like the previous blue/white combo rim posted but the nipples ... lol ... will also be a blue.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i just threw one of them things away


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 2 2010, 02:46 PM~17676292
> *i just threw one of them things away
> *


do you remember what you took out (pertaining to the swing gate)? I'm not really sure what all the parts are (almost positive my local pick-a-part has one, but don't know if it's complete).


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

bought some PB Blaster today, applied it a while ago, going to wait until tomorrow to see or maybe later tonight.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 3 2010, 01:45 PM~17685763
> *bought some PB Blaster today, applied it a while ago, going to wait until tomorrow to see or maybe later tonight.
> *



:x: You ever give the back of the knock off a good wack and spray some in there to?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

can't get to it. it's still on the right side of the axle.


----------



## rojoinacro (May 18, 2010)

lookin good so far. Just my .02 dont offset the rear bag like that. It needs to be centered or it will twist the bar and wear out the bushings fast


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

true, but this is mainly a weekend roller. going to see if I can swap it for a bike or an import when I'm done with it.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 2 2010, 05:06 PM~17677547
> *do you remember what you took out (pertaining to the swing gate)? I'm not really sure what all the parts are (almost positive my local pick-a-part has one, but don't know if it's complete).
> *


i cut it off with a torch :biggrin: 

there isnt much to it the gate and the latch plate thats it


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I found a better way to hide my set-up and save room (staying with the 0.5 gallon tank), have 1/4" to 1/2" swivel elbow to a 1/2" PTC tee :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: :ninja:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

found this while bbq'ing yesterday


















scored yet another 450 comp from a trade off. taking it apart tomorrow for inspection. :biggrin: Fittings are all piling up, still need a couple fittings more, but getting close to a complete set-up.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

FITTINGS ... fittings ... fit ... tings ... FITTINGS!!!!!!!!!!! FITTINGS!!!!!!!!!! FIT ..... TING..... INGSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 5 2010, 06:39 PM~17704322
> *found this while bbq'ing yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Was it good?? Sure don't look good?:roflmao: lots of bbq sauce??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

looks like cake mix :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!! yes, it was VERY good, I would have eaten it all up if my older brother hadn't brought over the carne. 

i WAS saving that left over for a sake drink i seen that one guy fro the Travel Channel drink. But cake mix may not be a bad idea. :cheesy:

lol, you know you down for some lizzard Chongo!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey i found all those DIN connectors finally.

PM me when ever you want me to ship them out,better hurry before i forget and they get lost forever


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

this is an amazing story


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

fuck no he couldnt pay so i politely asked his old lady what she was going to do with it and i would gladly drag it back to my house and put my tiny lil baby hands all over that beeeeish :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

wtf foey you butt hurt or what thats some funny shit i posted and nothing for two days u better have a good excuse for not posting a comeback


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

He's still around :biggrin: 



Active Stats
User's local time	Jun 10 2010, 05:56 PM
Total Cumulative Posts	13,501 
( 4.4 posts per day / 0.12% of total forum posts )
Most active in	Air Suspensions
( 4512 posts / 72% of this member's active posts )
Last Active	Today, 06:17 PM
Status (Offline)


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 10 2010, 05:47 PM~17752161
> *wtf foey you butt hurt or what thats some funny shit i posted and nothing for two days u better have a good excuse for not posting a comeback
> *


hospital, crazy drama happened. stayed overnight for observation. now i'm back :cheesy:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

wtf u got bird flu! aaaahhhh


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 11 2010, 11:39 AM~17759605
> *wtf u got bird flu! aaaahhhh
> 
> 
> ...


lol nah they said I have Graves Disease. I'm border line cancer due to dead tissue or something within my thyroid in my neck.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

ive got thyroid problem took 10years of tellin dr's i dont feel right then i got a woman dr and she did all the test and sure enuff hypothyrodism take my pill every morning... make sure you eat right get some excercise and take yo pills


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 11 2010, 02:19 PM~17760887
> *ive got thyroid problem took 10years of tellin dr's i dont feel right then i got a woman dr and she did all the test and sure enuff hypothyrodism take my pill every morning... make sure you eat right get some excercise and take yo pills
> *


damn that's fucked up. I was told when I went in for some leg problems, doctor took one look at my neck and pointed out a huge bubble on one side

Dr. "You know you have an inflammed thyroid?"

Me. "oh, so that's why my legs get all numb?"

Dr. "I don't know about that but you didn't see this?"

Me. "... ... I didn't know I was supposed to be looking for this." 

After that I got referred to a bunch of doctors, ALWAYS poking at me, looking at my skin. I was pretty far into it from what I was told. Skin was VERY thin, I was twitching like a 70 yr. old, heart rate was around 150/160. Hell couldn't even talk without getting winded, I was like home dude with the glasses in Malcolm in the Middle SERIOUSLY. I am going in for another biopsy soon I think. I was told to stay at the hospital but since I left I have been feeling way more better. 

LMAO!!! YUP, they have me taking a shit load of pills. One for the heart rate and my tremors, and another for the thyroid (so one pill is 4 times daily and another is 3 times, fucking HATE HATE HATE!!! the time schedule on them). But I guess, have to show them I'm getting better or else it's a permanent placement back into the ICU or something until I show anything good. I'm somewhat exercising, I lift things but at most I have to stop a lot since I get headaches and want to puke. I take it slow and easy nothing too straining. I'm getting more weight though (they stressed that on me, I was down to about 130 and they said for my height, I have to be around 150 or so to be normal). I have to stay away from salt, like NO sushi :angry:, seaweed, or anything salty. So meat, chicken, fresh water fish and anything without iodine in it really and I'm good. I eat a lot of salads though, I have a odd eating phobias ... which they are trying to get rid of also. I have a good 6 months to show actual/substantial results (either good or bad and they gave me kimo/operation options if worse comes to worse).


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam man,glad your still standing.Sounds like a hell of a troubling time.Atleast you have your head on straight thru out this ordeal.


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

dam dude, respect


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

thanks man. sad part is, I didn't really know it was happening. I REALLY hate doctors I just don't feel comfortable around them, irony when my mom is a RN huh, lol. but through some loving suggestions from my mom (quick uppercut to my gut) I willingly went to see a doctor which was in time. 

but like always this kind of thing doesn't stop me from doing what keeps me sane. NO HOMOS lol. I know how you hate touchy feely stories Chongo. :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

*there's nothing in this world like cool peoples, and i'm very thankful for that NOW LET'S GET ARE BUILDS DONE SO WE CAN ALL MEET UP ONE DAY!!!!  *


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 11 2010, 04:17 PM~17761376
> *thanks man. sad part is, I didn't really know it was happening. I REALLY hate doctors I just don't feel comfortable around them, irony when my mom is a RN huh, lol. but through some loving suggestions from my mom (quick uppercut to my gut) I willingly went to see a doctor which was in time.
> 
> but like always this kind of thing doesn't stop me from doing what keeps me sane. NO HOMOS lol. I know how  you hate touchy feely stories Chongo. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah my old lady's a CNA and getting ready to start RN school.So every time i catch a cold she's ridding my bag to go to the docs.I usually just ignore here and get a case of beer.The alcohol in my blood stream 8/10's the time is enough to put away w/ the common cold.

I did go a couple years ago.Ended up being walking amunia (spelling) shit had my out for 2 weeks solid


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

our, sorry got stuck in a moment.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 11 2010, 04:22 PM~17761428
> *there's nothing in this world like cool peoples, and i'm very thankful for that NOW LET'S GET ARE BUILDS DONE SO WE CAN ALL MEET UP ONE DAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh that's better.bout to go an work on mine.Shit it's like a jungle out there


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

well seems like it's going to rain yet again in Cali. don't know for sure but skies don't look clear enough. It's cool, waiting on some funds anyhow


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 11 2010, 05:05 PM~17762759
> *well seems like it's going to rain yet again in Cali. don't know for sure but skies don't look clear enough. It's cool, waiting on some funds anyhow
> *


haha good save way to stay on point... here ya go this is as close to a hug as i gett...


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:roflmao: !!!!!!!!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 11 2010, 03:24 PM~17761444
> *Yeah my old lady's a CNA and getting ready to start RN school.So every time i catch a cold she's ridding my bag to go to the docs.I usually just ignore here and get a case of beer.The alcohol in my blood stream  8/10's the time is enough to put away w/ the common cold.
> 
> I did go a couple years ago.Ended up being walking amunia (spelling) shit had my out for 2 weeks solid
> *


RN's make BANK! be careful homie, ammonia can be deadly when internally, messes with your lungs.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

was meddling with fill times. since i am using a 0.5 gallon tank, my fill times will be virtually... well like nothing. 

two 450's @ 145 psi - 7 sec.
" @ 175 psi - "
two 450's and York 209 @ 200 psi - 2 sec (this is a maybe install on the 209)

as of right now I have 1/4" ports coming off the tank which increases the fill time (smaller to larger to smaller is how the comps are plumbed leading to tank), still it's a fill time I know I can live with. :cheesy:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

did you calculate to have enough volume of air to rise it up when it lays?... 0,5 gal seems a bit small i think.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

yup. the amount needed to lift the front is around 80+ psi for full lock up, the back only needs say 30/40 or so psi to lock up. All an all, I have a good: *psi being used for example 80 frnt, 30/40 rear

@ 145 - 25/30 psi left
@ 175 - 55/65 psi left
@ 200 - 80/90 psi left

keep in mind that volume is being used, but through out the system via air line/valves/and fittings as well as airbags which is what you want. with a larger tank, your volume increases which increases your fill time, mine is cut since I'm basically trying to fill up a closet (per say NO **** :cheesy: ) compared to trying to fill up a larger area (say a bedroom/living room). Now here is where my fill time is hindered. 

*Since there is only two 1/4" ports from the tank I am limited as well as somewhat slowed down on my fill time. Although I do have a 1/2" fitting coming out from one port to the valves, the port for my compressors is ultimately small, 1/4" unless I weld in a 1/2" port in it's place. 

- Setup: I am using two ViAir 450's which both have 1/4" leader hoses coming from them to a 3/8" Tee fitting which is to a 3/8" water trap to a 3/8" hex nipple to a reducer fitting that is 3/8" to 1/4" to the tank. As we all well know (if you have read within the Kit Diagrams/Instructions thread), 1/4" is really 1/8" and 3/8" is really 1/4", the air being pushed through goes semi fast at first but is forced through a small hole (no ****) which is from the air tank. I am not worried though, because the pressure being built up within said fill times is probably increased by say 1/4" time or less, so instead of 7 seconds for 145 psi, it is now about 10 seconds or so to fill BUT none the less not breaching 20 seconds and far from the 1 minute margin.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

The check valves on the 450's and 480's the same i forgot?

Kinda funny talking about the ID of that Dot hose.After running that 3/4" ID hose to the front of mine it goes to teh fill valve then out from there to 3/8" OD plastic.Crazy how much volume that holds on demand and pressure.Now i can get the front tires off the ground a inch or so even w/ that 3/8"


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 12 2010, 01:23 PM~17767967
> *The check valves on the 450's and 480's the same i forgot?
> 
> Kinda funny talking about the ID of that Dot hose.After running that 3/4" ID hose to the front of mine it goes to teh fill valve then out from there to 3/8" OD plastic.Crazy how much volume that holds on demand and pressure.Now i can get the front tires off the ground a inch or so even w/ that 3/8"
> *


no, 450's and 380's are the same (1/4"), 480's use 3/8". 

imagine with all 3/4" :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 12 2010, 02:29 PM~17768014
> *no, 450's and 380's are the same (1/4"), 480's use 3/8".
> 
> imagine with all 3/4"  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Humm reason i ask is that i was looking at the check on my 480 and it's 3/8" thread but the check itself inside was more like 1/4"

Yeah i cant wait to tear mine down and put in the front HE7


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 12 2010, 01:59 PM~17768230
> *Humm reason i ask is that i was looking at the check on my 480 and it's 3/8" thread but the check itself inside was more like 1/4"
> 
> Yeah i cant wait to tear mine down and put in the front HE7
> *


yup, the 1/4" would be 1/8" which would slow your fill time since the air pumping would be coming out of a 1/4" port per say to a 1/8" check, then to (trap port/hex nipple) then 1/2" tank port. So imagine trying to get a fat guy through a regular door, then a dog door, then regular door again and lastly a garage door.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

too many numbers and words on here


























ahh fixt it for you guys


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanx man :biggrin:


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 11 2010, 04:22 PM~17761428
> *there's nothing in this world like cool peoples, and i'm very thankful for that NOW LET'S GET ARE BUILDS DONE SO WE CAN ALL MEET UP ONE DAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wow :thumbsup: first time i seen this on big screen not my crackberry wow nice :thumbsupmg theres more lol thanks foey lol :naughty:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slammin67_@Jun 21 2010, 11:05 PM~17851551
> *wow  :thumbsup: first time i seen this on big screen not my crackberry wow nice  :thumbsupmg theres more lol thanks foey lol :naughty:
> *


lol, that's not even what I have in my pvt stock. All my pix are either HQ or very large in size (no ****). 

Starting to get a little tired of waiting but it's slowly coming together, just need a couple more things and should be able to finish the suspension and start work on the int.


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









[/quote]

does she do any porn movies if so whats her name :biggrin: an nice build up


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I think she does, more off on the soft-core stuff though. I have to see, some of these aren't filed yet (have to go through and name them). 

On a side note, found this today in the backyard while cleaning (Chongo inspired me to, lol). 


























I KNOW RIGHT!!!! I could have EASILY made some stew out of this fucker.


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Babi Pangang :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jun 25 2010, 01:16 PM~17886186
> *Babi Pangang :biggrin:
> *


even better! :cheesy: 

also got in some AOA lore brackets, waiting on some upper side mounts, should be sometime this week/next :dunno: then more stuff (as soon as I pay it off :biggrin: ).


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

dude wtf ******** eat roadkill, ur people eat fried rice damn homie








so i see you and baggedout whos the third cholo? :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 25 2010, 02:05 PM~17886596
> *dude wtf ******** eat roadkill, ur people eat fried rice damn homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:cheesy: not me


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 27 2010, 08:44 AM~17897839
> *:cheesy: not me
> *


uhuh sure :biggrin: seriously foey wher the fuck do you live that you have that many dead things around ive got an acre and a half out of town and the only dead thing ive ever found was a hairless mole rat my cat was eating. your not by three mile island or anything are you :wow:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 25 2010, 03:05 PM~17886596
> *dude wtf ******** eat roadkill, ur people eat fried rice damn homie
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah fucker :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 27 2010, 12:17 PM~17898539
> *uhuh sure :biggrin:  seriously foey wher the fuck do you live that you have that many dead things around ive got an acre and a half out of town and the only dead thing ive ever found was a hairless mole rat my cat was eating. your not by three mile island or anything are you :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: I'm just your ave. asian. :biggrin: hopefully my mom and I will get this stupid possum that has been lingering around the backyard. On a good note, this whole death thing has peeked my curiosity in forensics. One of my sisters may take me on a tour some place in CA where they do testing and such on cadavers.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

they have one of those places up here somewhere they keep it secret, bodies in various stages of decomp grosss, man i can smeelll it now im gonna be sick o wait thats just a wiff of my own ass im good now need to wipe thou :ugh:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 28 2010, 10:00 AM~17905236
> *they have one of those places up here somewhere they keep it secret, bodies in various stages of decomp grosss, man i can smeelll it now im gonna be sick o wait thats just a wiff of my own ass im good now need to wipe thou :ugh:
> *



Mudbutt


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

on da mudbutt


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

after listening to this ... I felt bad at first but I guess times is changing, trying to get a set next month :biggrin:

Slam Specialties by Hype da Holik


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

got more done today, took out the panels finally. even got the shitty carpet out. working on the doors and maybe some of the wiring, not sure yet. pix coming soon.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah that was some nasty ass carpet.


TTT for the Tornado blazer


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 30 2010, 12:23 PM~17927459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Moving right along! Looking good.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Alight my asia brother post that shit


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

had to take care of somethings that my parents needed, plus had to take them to the airport in the morning (still don't know where they were going). 

hopefully this will tide things down until I get more done :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Helloooooo Mousie! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

well here's yet another fun surprise, kills what i just posted but found another dead raccoon, this time in my shed. looks like it's a very little baby too.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

a fuckin chupacabra are you kidding me seriously arent asians supposed to be skeert of mini mexican demons?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 2 2010, 06:28 PM~17948102
> *a fuckin chupacabra are you kidding me seriously arent asians supposed to be skeert of mini mexican demons?
> *


That and fast moving objects


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:roflmao:!!!!!!! 

guess I'm not so average after all.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.xvideos.com/video346491/asian_fart


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 10 2010, 11:45 AM~18010468
> *http://www.xvideos.com/video346491/asian_fart
> *


 :wow: ... ... ...  ... ... :angry: ... ... ...  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nothing new, waiting on some funds for yet again parts and tools (still haven't gotten new ones yet). Getting to the point where I need some MDF though, so that's a good sign. :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

also planning on tweeding the entire interior (changing int. color to either a lt. grey or a tan/sand like color w/copper). Still need to get the stupid dash off for all that though, haven't gotten in the Blazer for a while, she's just been sitting waiting patiently.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

tweed looks good on mini trucks :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

but really, :420:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 11 2010, 04:19 PM~18015927
> *but really,  :420:
> *


Really???
:420: :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

u flippin mary jane guys


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:420: Can't see the Pic..... is this just me?
:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 1 2010, 10:47 PM~17942136
> *had to take care of somethings that my parents needed, plus had to take them to the airport in the morning (still don't know where they were going).
> 
> hopefully this will tide things down until I get more done :biggrin:
> ...


More of this, or more progress! :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

<------------- testing


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin: Working!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jul 13 2010, 08:10 AM~18033528
> *:biggrin: Working!
> *


lol, FINALLY though. :wave:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin:
Are you THAT impatient?! it took only 1 minute for me to reply :roflmao:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jul 13 2010, 08:13 AM~18033542
> *:biggrin:
> Are you THAT impatient?! it took only 1 minute for me to reply  :roflmao:
> *


lol, nah. I was trying to change my avy a while ago using a different web browser, switched to the old one and it finally swapped the avy's.


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin: I guessed something like that was the case :biggrin: 

Just clowning


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jul 13 2010, 08:16 AM~18033564
> *:biggrin:  I guessed something like that was the case :biggrin:
> 
> Just clowning
> *


LMAO, jackass! :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 13 2010, 06:44 AM~18033403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

im in the air ride topic lookin at some trim and the ol lady walks by, no babe i dont know why these chicks are in here :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 13 2010, 06:30 PM~18039219
> *im in the air ride topic lookin at some trim and the ol lady walks by, no babe i dont know why these chicks are in here :roflmao:
> *


lol, every time I look at foeys topics , my wife thinks I'm looking at porn
:dunno: :werd: :yes: :420:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin:
My Girlfriend started to ask questions also, now she is judging the girls :roflmao:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 13 2010, 06:30 PM~18039219
> *im in the air ride topic lookin at some trim and the ol lady walks by, no babe i dont know why these chicks are in here :roflmao:
> *


DAM I THOUGHT THIS ONLY HAPPENS TOO ME


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

well too bad I don't have ANYTHING for the ladies :roflmao:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 15 2010, 04:05 PM~18056088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:420: :boink:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

nothing still, working more now, so build times will be shortened/off more than going on (but will be doing it big, reserving the weekend for build times and picture taking).


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: Working hard to do the build!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

It's the weekend

Work and pictures fucker :biggrin: 


Possibly no **** to above statement


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:420:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 17 2010, 10:19 AM~18068479
> *It's the weekend
> 
> Work and pictures fucker :biggrin:
> ...


no **** needed on that comment now if you said lil petite asian fucker then that would definately b a nohomo


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 17 2010, 03:34 PM~18069745
> *no **** needed on that comment now if you said lil petite asian fucker then that would definately b a nohomo
> *


... ... :uh: you just out gayed yourself chongo :roflmao: !!!!!!!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

haha ud better quit picken on me or ill put ur petite ass on the corner :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 20 2010, 07:03 PM~18096265
> *haha ud better quit picken on me or ill put ur petite ass on the corner  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :twak: :thumbsup: come to think of it, I'd probably get this project done faster :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

got a surprise from my pops while I was @ work today, got home and found this on my bed. :biggrin:

2.75" ... hobby vise, things pretty cool. I can plop it on the wall without having to bolt it in. It's from Harbor Freight, seems pretty cool though. Also some 11" vise pliers with a classic ride calendar


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

with that said, I put some of my valve together. got the driver's side almost done.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Them DIN connectors are sick bro


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 21 2010, 08:23 PM~18106272
> *Them DIN connectors are sick bro
> *


lol, I know RIGHT!!!!! makes the whole set look SO much better.  

Going to self ground them all to one, and then bundle up the power wires inside some old loom I have laying around. :cheesy:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

damn foey i thought you would have a power puff girls comforter but instead you have the im all mature comforter


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just buy new,it's under $20 shipped for 100'


You really cant beet that price.
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Feet-1-4-Wire-Loom...b#ht_1138wt_913


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 23 2010, 12:53 AM~18114852
> *damn foey i thought you would have a power puff girls comforter but instead you have the im all mature comforter
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 21 2010, 05:41 PM~18105422
> *got a surprise from my pops while I was @ work today, got home and found this on my bed. :biggrin:
> 
> 2.75" ... hobby vise, things pretty cool. I can plop it on the wall without having to bolt it in. It's from Harbor Freight, seems pretty cool though. Also some 11" vise pliers with a classic ride calendar
> ...


COOL dad homie, miss my dad
:angel: he was the only I guy I could have a 40 oz with and not want any of my weed :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1+Jul 22 2010, 04:53 PM~18114852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I might have to do that for the rest of the wiring, although most of the stuff is going to be hidden, I still don't like it "pushed aside" for someone else to deal with really. I know if I found something like that in a ride I got, I'd be pissed off at the owner regardless if he/she didn't do it. I'm somewhat OCD about cleaning/keeping things clean. 





> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 23 2010, 10:14 AM~18121523
> *COOL dad  homie, miss my dad
> :angel: he was the only I guy I could have a 40 oz with and not want any of my weed :biggrin:
> *


R.I.P. sir  :angel: 

LOVE my parents, took me a while to get them to understand me but imo, WELL worth it. My pops used to be in the assembly line for Mercedes (he freaking loves them) back in the day, after that he was an airplane mechanic. I drink with my pops once in a while (he's more of a hard worker), he's somewhat okay with the blunts (just doesn't like it around him is all). 
Going to have to pour some out for your pops next time Joe


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

yup it's the weekend and no no progress sorry guys, have to work today. BUT grillin with my moms until I have to go :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:420:
Damn! that looks tasty! :biggrin:


:buttkick: Get to work Bro! :rofl:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

not much just all my valves ready (just need 2 street tees and hex unions). Got most of the blazer cleaned out, fixed most of the wiring, got my switches semi ready. Just need some time and a couple more parts then it's time to start putting them on. already have the front ready, just need to put int he valves and plumb the air line.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You cheap fucker go to the dam hardware stor and spend the $6 on 2 street t's

What's the blue spring for? what tonnage?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 28 2010, 03:13 PM~18165216
> *You cheap fucker go to the dam hardware stor and spend the $6 on 2 street t's
> 
> What's the blue spring for? what tonnage?
> *


none of them have that here. I just ordered some Alkon ones and bought some hex couplers from the hardware store today. :biggrin: Most of the Tee's around in CA are about $10 or some odd plus tax.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

were you at lil buddy


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lol, working a lot. I have to try and finish a storyboard up for a trailer and homie and I are filming. After that it's log time, them more designing and some other misc. things I need to take care of (cleaning mainly, house is fucking dirty :angry: )

Hopefully I can get a day off next week (Wed. maybe) and start some work on my Blazer. I got my valves all done though. Just need to re-run all the wiring now so that I don't get confused later (I have the door popper alarm thing with the poppers going in but need some time for that, have to take out the old AutoLoc ones (POS imo)).


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice ass shot :biggrin: ''glad the wife is a sleep''


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm got another one of those 4 hole aluminum switch panels if you need it


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

going to have to wait a while until I get some funds for the Blazer again. Need to start upgrading my laptop and add in new hdd's. :tears:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 3 2010, 06:15 PM~18220202
> *going to have to wait a while until I get some funds for the Blazer again. Need to start upgrading my laptop and add in new hdd's. :tears:
> *


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

fuckkkkkk

am i ever jealous....
i can't wait for my parts to get here so i can rip apart my car!!!!

the wait is so agonizing hopefully it will arrive later this week or early next


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Aug 3 2010, 11:09 PM~18222966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, yeah it gets like that. but think of it this way, although you are waiting, your getting pretty much the entire kit (what you need to get you bagged), I bought most of my stuff piece by piece. :happysad:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

got the day off and did this right now, waiting for my drill batteries to finish charging and will drill in some holes for the valve brackets (mock up, need to spray the brackets with clear coat). 



































front is pretty much ready, just need to tighten up some bolts and trim the air line, then wire up the valves. Tank is supposed to be mounted to another board above the compressors, the area on the left is reserved for my 8" dual box. Rerouting the air line and patching up that ugly hole (this is mainly to move it around if need be, as for the rear, I'll figure it out later).


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

hahah finally got my valve manifold, time to solder/shrinktube and extend all the wires and make up a mdf board to mount every thang!!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

this has been taking up a lot of my time, that and a BMW.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 9 2010, 08:34 AM~18263671
> *this has been taking up a lot of my time, that and a BMW.
> 
> 
> ...


what is that a new tron lowrider game


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 9 2010, 03:27 PM~18266570
> *what is that a new tron lowrider game
> *


NOT a bad idea :cheesy: just need a refresh in game design.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

moar petite asian girls!


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

More process Pics! 
:420:


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 1 2010, 02:28 PM~18199176
> *lol, working a lot. I have to try and finish a storyboard up for a trailer and homie and I are filming. After that it's log time, them more designing and some other misc. things I need to take care of (cleaning mainly, house is fucking dirty :angry: )
> 
> Hopefully I can get a day off next week (Wed. maybe) and start some work on my Blazer. I got my valves all done though. Just need to re-run all the wiring now so that I don't get confused later (I have the door popper alarm thing with the poppers going in but need some time for that, have to take out the old AutoLoc ones (POS imo)).
> ...


is that a little air tank with those compressors? and if so why so little?


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

where do you see an air tank? all i see is a nice A$$ :420:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

@jtl51603 
yup it's a 0.5g air tank. 
reason - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=406790&st=200

@lowfreeze
LMAO!!!!! I know right I can keep my eyes off. I'm not sure about posting anymore chik pix, this thread will pretty much turn into more of a "Cabaret" type thread lol. 
No progress pix yet, need to chill with my pops today (he turned 72 today :biggrin: )


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 10 2010, 05:25 PM~18278157
> *@jtl51603
> yup it's a 0.5g air tank.
> reason - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=406790&st=200
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

FUCK IT


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 11 2010, 06:56 AM~18282891
> *FUCK IT
> 
> 
> ...


OK!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> FUCK IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

here you go guys.


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:nicoderm: Yummie!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

yumyum


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:420: Thanks Foey


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 11 2010, 05:56 AM~18282891
> *FUCK IT
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats what i need posted in my thread so i have something to look at :happysad:


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 11 2010, 03:07 PM~18286826
> *here you go guys.
> 
> 
> ...


daym is dat actually you? :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 17 2010, 10:39 PM~18339596
> *daym is dat actually you? :biggrin:
> *


 YUP THATS HER


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:roflmao:

more for the fuck of it, did some work on my Blazer recently but it's nothing much (equal to an oil change). 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:roflmao: I'm in the office today, my coworkers are going NUTS here!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

don't temp me, I may post up more :biggrin:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

wazzz sup fellah'z jus repin the 808 AIR RYDER seen...
i figure i'd share some 808 hunny's with yah (foey)








 whats wrong with this pic  
besides the fact i'm not in it :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 18 2010, 12:20 PM~18342781
> *wazzz sup fellah'z jus repin the 808 AIR RYDER seen...
> i figure i'd share some 808 hunny's with yah (foey)
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Corner of the table


----------



## Pyrit2 (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 16 2010, 05:44 PM~17508089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 18 2010, 11:20 AM~18342781
> *wazzz sup fellah'z jus repin the 808 AIR RYDER seen...
> i figure i'd share some 808 hunny's with yah (foey)
> 
> ...


LMAO what SOME may see wrong with the pick I see BEAUTY :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

me likey how hunnies roll in da 808!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 17 2010, 09:45 PM~18339642
> *YUP THATS HER
> *


daym,I need take a trip up north  allthese pixz makes me wanna holla atta Asian girl lol


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lol, got me a nice bike project to work on, homie kicked me down with a free GT he didn't want anymore. I'm going to take it apart tomorrow, see what I can keep and what I can just throw away.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

24" frame supposed to be 21 speeds but this one has about 3 or some shit.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

WTF come in now


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lol, nah may sell it to get parts for the 20" I have in the shed somewhere. :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

well bought me a torch finally and got to heating up that damn knockoff. needless to say its still on there. :tears: got some more parts though (mainly wire connections and some grommets for the wiring, will be getting more for the airline and other wiring I will be having (i.e. 4g and misc)).


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

wonder why there isn't a static forum on here. :dunno:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

well got my wiring for my valves done up, as well as my grommets in (for valve wiring only), did some shopping today and guess what I found :biggrin: 


























also did this, laid out the alarm and when the valve wiring will be, I put it to a power block so if I did want to upgrade my switches, I can do so with ease. 










also got to see this on the way to my older older brothers house 









1983 caddy coupe 3 pumped 12 batted 4 switch hopper (fully wrapped frame) w/og dayton spokes. Uncovered it while I was taking a leak in the homies backyard lol got a little on the tarp. 


















Bad note for today, stupid ass brothers babies momma locked me out the fucking house after I was even done telling her not to fucking lock me out! Stupid thing, she left the front door unlocked and ALL the back doors and gates were locked. IF my window wasn't open at the time I would have not been able to get into my pad until my pops arrived (which was after quite sometime after being locked out the house)  I swear that bitch is fucking DUMB! have to replace my window screen, for now I guess I'll bear with the bugs flying in constantly.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

did you need to take a shit^^^??looks like you rush to get in...lol


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

HAHAAHA partly yes but for the most very angry.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

fuck buying a new one bend it back, then screw in some wood chunks for reinforcement 

ive done it before, but luckly it just bent back into shape


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 28 2010, 01:27 PM~18428383
> *fuck buying a new one bend it back, then screw in some wood chunks for reinforcement
> 
> ive done it before, but luckly it just bent back into shape
> *


GGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

rather save the 20-40$ for a new one and spend that on a 8th of some train wreck


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 28 2010, 05:09 PM~18429383
> *rather save the 20-40$ for a new one and spend that on a 8th of some train wreck*


 :420: watup foey :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:420:  :420:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:wave:

well I started some work on the 24". Yeah I know but I don't really care lol, I'm doing it anyway. Going to make it a bagged trike also took apart my little 16" again for some work. Things are getting nasty and rusted, the paint is shitty now, and still needs parts (handle grips, fenders, etc.). 

As far as my Blazer, I did the mock fit test and it fit perfectly, going to have to wait a while till I can get more wiring and connectors so that I can clean up the dash connections and connect the switches (valves are back in place and bolted down). Will have pix soon been running around a lot and working on the projects here and there. Also rewiring my Tacoma alarm, that shit is EASY as all hell to find and I DO NOT like that at all. 

for now peep this :biggrin:






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

well broke both ears off the knockoff. which I actually did move some but not enough. guess I'm going to have to use them rotary hammers or something like that to get it off now. :tears:

man I've learned my lesson  all of the adapters have oil on them now as well as the hex k/o's that I have (good thing I still have the set).


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

you gotta put antiseaze paste on the threads


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 30 2010, 08:11 PM~18445375
> *you gotta put antiseaze paste on the threads
> *



:wave: What up homie!!!! :biggrin:


did that to the other 3 adapters, hopefully I can get this k/o out of the way and have all 4 of them prepped. got some work on the 24" done today too, painted one of the rims all black for the mean time (until I save enough to get my real rims and trike kit).


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

sounds like your gonna have to break that pos off punch hole in the middle then get a cut off wheel and start cutting dont go so deep you hit the threads but deep enuff the fucker will break there gl


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 31 2010, 10:31 AM~18449971
> *sounds like your gonna have to break that pos off punch hole in the middle then get a cut off wheel and start cutting dont go so deep you hit the threads but deep enuff the fucker will break there gl
> *


it's cool I have more adapters laying around, as for rims ... that at least have tires on them ... not so much. If I end up scuffing the rims a little I'm going to keep that as my spare and just get 1 more used 13". Have to replace all the tires anyhow.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

time to break out the air chisel :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 31 2010, 07:04 PM~18454451
> *time to break out the air chisel  :cheesy:
> *


I WISH I HAD ONE OF THOSE!!!!!! I may get to borrow the homie's pops electric hammer (Bosch makes it). Got to use it once when we did demo at this one spot.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

haha, one came in this air tool kit i grabbed, 100$ for rachet, chisel, impact, and die grinder 

then picked up a old school compressor for 175$(3hp, 220V 25gallon craftsmen)

air tools FTMFW


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 1 2010, 01:53 AM~18458233
> *haha, one came in this air tool kit i grabbed, 100$ for rachet, chisel, impact, and die grinder
> 
> then picked up a old school compressor for 175$(3hp, 220V 25gallon craftsmen)
> ...


 :wow:     I hate when I don't find them deals :tears:

here's a pic of my 24" in the worx (handle bar, crown, front brax, sprocket and seat being removed soon).


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

also the fork will be changed


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542203


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 29 2010, 10:56 AM~18433111
> *:wave:
> 
> well I started some work on the 24". Yeah I know but I don't really care lol, I'm doing it anyway. Going to make it a bagged trike also took apart my little 16" again for some work. Things are getting nasty and rusted, the paint is shitty now, and still needs parts (handle grips, fenders, etc.).
> ...


damn foey


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:420: 
uffin:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 1 2010, 11:36 AM~18459904
> *:wow:          I hate when I don't find them deals :tears:
> 
> here's a pic of my 24" in the worx (handle bar, crown, front brax, sprocket and seat being removed soon).
> ...


bikes are for kids and homos and nerds


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 9 2010, 11:33 AM~18525083
> *bikes are for kids and homos and nerds*


and the net ain't :uh:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 9 2010, 01:58 PM~18525254
> *and the net ain't  :uh:
> *


are you admitting to being a nerd


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 9 2010, 06:29 PM~18528264
> *are you admitting to being a nerd
> *


YUP, NO NEED TO FAKE IT :biggrin: UNLIKE YOU


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 9 2010, 08:53 PM~18528445
> *YUP, NO NEED TO FAKE IT :biggrin: UNLIKE YOU
> *


 :uh: the only thing i fake is my love for your fat slutty mom :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 9 2010, 08:00 PM~18529030
> *:uh: the only thing i fake is my love for your fat slutty mom :biggrin:
> *


bro, my mom died in 07  of cancer


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 10 2010, 08:30 AM~18532445
> *bro, my mom died in 07   of cancer
> *


  :angry: :happysad:  :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Need some update pics ninja


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lol, coming soon. I've been working a lot lately. Also redid my factory alarm on my Taco, fixed up the alarm some on my Blazer and did some cleaning on my bikes. 

But will get them in soon.  also will have more photos of asian chicx :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

wutup foe i saw some roadkill the other day and thought to myself why it wasnt layin in your yard :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Sep 11 2010, 06:38 PM~18543225
> *wutup foe  i saw some roadkill the other day and thought to myself why it wasnt layin in your yard  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO you never know. I may have just dropped it there as a reminder :biggrin: 

look what I'm making ... :wow: :biggrin: somewhat a 3D mock up of what my back half to my Tacoma might be. 











still have to do some minor adjusting and then add in the misc things but getting there. :happysad:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

thats great idea kind of a blueprint like building a house


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lol funny you should mention that. I'm working one for my room right now. Making a small studio.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

haha, next 3 months ill be learning how to make 3d models too 

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 12 2010, 03:54 PM~18548492
> *haha, next 3 months ill be learning how to make 3d models too
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


lol., the one I'm using is Carrara 8 Pro, Maya 8 was the best for me, I noticed with Carrara, the 3d pan around and all doesn't keep normal, you end up getting odd camera angle shots (fish eye like shots when you zoom in close, unlike with Maya it kept it's form even when zoomed), haven't figured out how to stop that yet (it's new to me), I used Maya though, loved it. The GUI is awesome in that. I heard Houdini, 3D Studio Max (all Autodesk owned), AutoCAD (more of a construction/architect/etc. 3D modeling program, they use this to cut out rim designs and such).


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, we going to be learning with auto desk

mechanical engineering first year 

then im gonna go into mechanical systems( all piping/ducting in buildings) since i used to be a plumber(3rd year apprentice)


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 13 2010, 07:20 PM~18558754
> *yeah, we going to be learning with auto desk
> 
> mechanical engineering first year
> ...


LUCKY!!!!!! you'll be using AutoCAD no doubt. It's very technical, Maya and Studio Max are more for graph-x really. Would have loved if AutoCAD was on MAC PPC  

It's cool though, getting used to Carrara 8. got the canti done finally, might be changing out the lever to something more nice. running all wiring tomorrow as well as starting on the engine. :biggrin: this is what I do when I wait for funds lol.


----------



## hcoronado (Apr 27, 2006)

I have seeing a tacoma with an IRS off a cougar. cant remeber year but it look pretty good.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:0


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

we using autodesk inventor


speaking of petite asian girls, a train jus ran thru in front of me :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 14 2010, 01:38 PM~18565555
> *we using autodesk inventor
> speaking of petite asian girls, a train jus ran thru in front of me  :cheesy:
> *


NICE!!!!! never heard of that one but if Autodesk makes it, it's gotta be good!! 
Started some work on the front end now, got most of the pumps worked out and going to have to make an engine ... not easy


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

nicee


yeah, its pretty cool you go from 2d drawings straight to solid 3d in the same program, and all changes from the 2d drawings take place in the 3d and vice versa its pretty damn impressive


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 15 2010, 07:51 AM~18572292
> *nicee
> yeah, its pretty cool you go from 2d drawings straight to solid 3d in the same program, and all changes from the 2d drawings take place in the 3d and vice versa its pretty damn impressive
> *


Sound like the program we're working with right here. called Hicad. http://www.hicad.isdgroup.eu/ German program tho. 
but we don't have the module that allows you to test like geometric problems  

can you generate moving models with those programs??


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu+Sep 15 2010, 12:51 AM~18572292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know in Maya, Houdini, Carrara, Hexagon, you are able to animate the objects (but you have to rig them like you do with characters and then use a time line, etc.). Pretty much turns it into a movie, render time is hell though. Esp. when you have MAD detail. For a students Int. Maya class final a student had to wait a good 2/2.5 weeks to finish his rendering and he was even using a G5 Mac Intel.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Sep 15 2010, 05:19 AM~18573077
> *Sound like the program we're working with right here. called Hicad. http://www.hicad.isdgroup.eu/ German program tho.
> but we don't have the module that allows you to test like geometric problems
> 
> ...


yep you can link all the moving parts and have them move

best part. I get a free license from my school but it's watermarked


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 15 2010, 01:57 PM~18575842
> *yep you can link all the moving parts and have them move
> 
> best part. I get a free license from my school but it's watermarked
> *


Autodesk is like that, you guys will probably be getting the learning edition, Autodesk did the same thing with Maya at my old school. We found a way around it though :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hcoronado_@Sep 14 2010, 09:54 AM~18564208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm niiiice


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

watup foey


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 30 2010, 02:38 PM~18702600
> *watup foey
> *


Where has that asian gone to.Havent seen him post in a few

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 30 2010, 12:45 PM~18702667
> *Where has that asian gone to.Havent seen him post in a few
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lol what's up guys, been working a lot. Also helping out my pops move. As of now I put the Blazer on hold (funds got a bit tight but getting close to something more usable). 

Hope you guys is having a great week so far.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

bahaha on the topic of asian girls 

today at the campus pub this petite Asian chick made out with this white girl


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Oct 1 2010, 11:46 PM~18716158
> *bahaha on the topic of asian girls
> 
> today at the campus pub this petite Asian chick made out with this white girl
> *


 :wow: and NO PIX!!!!!! :0 for shame!!!!! :nono:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

lol i was lucky that i even saw it turned around n bamm

girl on girl

then the white chick she made out with grabbed this uggo chicks tits but they were HUGE lol  

i love college


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Oct 1 2010, 11:22 PM~18716294
> *lol i was lucky that i even saw it turned around n bamm
> 
> girl on girl
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

helped out my pops move to my oldest brother pad and been working on my daily here and there. Cleaned out my room a little, lol parts all over the place but now at least I know where the floor and my bed is. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lil bit o my amp collection


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

I have that same V12. I like it.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Oct 16 2010, 09:13 AM~18826232
> *I have that same V12. I like it.
> *


I'm going to be using it for my comps in my daily. :biggrin: after that I'm back to working on my Blazer lol.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Couple mine old joints.Went to test fit my 2 mtx today.Man i'm gonna have to get creative w/ them in the rear 1/4 panel.I want it all big bumps and chippin


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

DAMN!!!!!!!!! I haven't seen those Thunders in soo long. what's the white one?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 16 2010, 06:55 PM~18828832
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!! I haven't seen those Thunders in soo long. what's the white one?
> *


PPI A600 some ass hat painted it silver.So i stripe it back.Fuck it i bought it for $20 an it still wrks great


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 16 2010, 10:40 PM~18831002
> *PPI A600 some ass hat painted it silver.So i stripe it back.Fuck it i bought it for $20 an it still wrks great
> *


 :0 :biggrin: nice


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 16 2010, 11:40 PM~18831002
> *PPI A600 some ass hat painted it silver.So i stripe it back.Fuck it i bought it for $20 an it still wrks great
> *


LMAO!!!! that's how much I got the V12 for. Some Asian dude that didn't know chit about it let me have it, hell even dropped it off. I always do a little bench testing before hand to know what's going on. 











this is usually what I do with old computer parts laying around or no one needs anymore BUT still work obviously lol. This is a 300w power box (see it on written on there, they go higher though, so far up to 1200w - see site http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/Ca...Power-Supplies), you can actually use computer power boxes to power the amps up (depending on the boxes max wattage), get some cheap RCA's with a Y Adapter, and use your iPod/portable music player for sound and all you will need is a wall socket. 
going to see about making a portable/hot swap tester for when I need to go to the sellers and see if the amp still works.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

When i used to work at a local audio shop i build a bad ass bench tester.It was about waist high an mounted to the wall about 1 1/2' X 2' had a old kenwood cd player in the front of it a little OEM 5 1/5" speaker on the side.A hot and ground lead on top w/ alligator clips to attach to a amp or a harness of a deck an a pair of rca's.Also added a A/B switch to a set of shop speakers.That thing worked awesome an was perfect for testing shit on.


One thing i never got around to making was.

Kinda the same deal^^^ but only it mounted at the front of the store.Only had a big amp hooked up w/ 20-30' of speaker wire hooked up.

This way if a customer wanted to buy a box w/ XXXX subs or what ever.You could drag the box out side along w/ that speaker wire.An give him a demo of what THAT box was gonna sound like right there on the spot in his own car.

An just have a hand held remote for the cd player up/down for the volume.While you sit in the car


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

something like this to test out small 4 channel/2 channel amps and possibly somewhat fixed ones for larger amps that sit in the vehicle with a long enough extension cord (lol not gonna lug around a bass box).


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You get my last PM


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 22 2010, 12:58 PM~18880740
> *You get my last PM
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

wat no road kill lately?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 22 2010, 07:32 PM~18883846
> *wat no road kill lately?
> *



LMAO!! nah it's been raining a lot in CA. plus I haven't been out like usual.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

skeert to drive on slick roads huh



lol


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Oct 23 2010, 09:59 AM~18887451
> *skeert to drive on slick roads huh
> lol
> *


LMAO of course, being Asian is hard enough for me :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the hook up.Found these gonna cut them open use the parts.

It's so simple it's stupid,why i didn't see this before i'll never know
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-LED-Flameless-Cand...5#ht_810wt_1141


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 24 2010, 10:52 AM~18893438
> *Thanks for the hook up.Found these gonna cut them open use the parts.
> 
> It's so simple it's stupid,why i didn't see this before i'll never know
> ...


 :cheesy: sometimes the simple things can get passed us in life, the best thing to do in those situations is to just turn around and smile. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 24 2010, 02:31 PM~18894192
> *:cheesy: sometimes the simple things can get passed us in life, the best thing to do in those situations is to just turn around and smile.  :biggrin:
> *


You can see how they bolt on.

Gonna have to make some type of tube to side into the adapter and house all parts

Sweet part is i can put the clear lenses in and change the colors to what ever


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

probably won't need that many either (I am assuming that the candle only had one LED in it, so to get that one, about 2/3 should do fine).


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 24 2010, 03:34 PM~18894463
> *probably won't need that many either (I am assuming that the candle only had one LED in it, so to get that one, about 2/3 should do fine).
> *


Im gonna use reflective tape on the inside of the bolt on spinner and around the LED.Hopefully 1 LED will be enough but if not i can solder in a couple more


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 24 2010, 03:52 PM~18894858
> *Im gonna use reflective tape on the inside of the bolt on spinner and around the LED.Hopefully 1 LED will be enough but if not i can solder in a couple more
> *


the candle looked somewhat well lit, the reflective tape may help some, but would still test until it's good to go. POST up when you have it done, I'm curious to see what other colors those LED's can do. :cheesy: 


Update, working on my daily more. Upgrading the audio and trying to get some sound deadener in the Blazer before I put the int. back on. Had to pay off a cell phone bill recently ... could have bought some new wires with the bill I got  but it is what it is. 

Got some PB's for my daily, waiting on the speaker rings, then the deadener and it's time to tear down that bitch to install it and possible upgrade again in the audio for it (not really going to do much to it, I tend to get in golfed in one thing if I keep at it, so little upgrades here and there). 
Oh and putting in some HID's in the Blazer, don't like the POS lighting it has right now, plus me being Asian, it makes seeing in the dark all the better :biggrin: 

Audio install in my daily

















































my PB's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Will post up once they get in.

Yeah man HID's are the shit.I just put some in my cutlass an the misses G6.Made a world of differece.Got the ones for the cutty from a guy on here ansd teh G6 ones off ebay

Have you tried facing the port of that box towards the back?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 25 2010, 12:37 AM~18899840
> *Will post up once they get in.
> 
> Yeah man HID's are the shit.I just put some in my cutlass an the misses G6.Made a world of differece.Got the ones for the cutty from a guy on here ansd teh G6 ones off ebay
> ...


HELL YEAH, and even some of the cheap ones are freaking awesome!!!! Seen some on some guys Tacoma one day, the fucker tried to blind me with them as a joke ... I owe him money a new set and new lenses.  

:wow: haven't tried that yet. I found some new upgrade stuff I'm curious about, they seem to be okay I guess, willing to give them a shot (Quantum Audio), I may go with all audio with this brand not sure though, it's still undecided.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

These are the ones i got for our G6.I also ordered a relay harness off ebay to for them.Just makes the voltage to the ballast even.Had to add on in my cutlass after hooking up teh light only 1 ballast would come on.Once i added the relay so i was only using the factory wiring to "trigger" the relay to open.Then i ran a hot lead off relay to batterie
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HID-KIT-DIG...=item20b0eb62f7

Yeah i've always had better luck facing boxes towards the back.But then again its a truck probably not really gonna matter TO much


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

NICE!!! the ones the homie had were from DDM Tunig, which from what I hear do not have good CS. 

I'm gonna have to try these out on my Blazer and my Taco. :biggrin: 

lol true. I'm gonna be getting this sub next though:

http://vortexaudioexpress.com/store/popup_...931277e3c51c233

not sure about the amp yet, need to find something that will fit under my driver seat.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:0 thats plenty bang


> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 25 2010, 12:52 AM~18900218
> *NICE!!! the ones the homie had were from DDM Tunig, which from what I hear do not have good CS.
> 
> I'm gonna have to try these out on my Blazer and my Taco. :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

going to be using an Audiopipe APSM 1300. not bad plus I have been hearing good things about Audiopipe amps. But that's not until later ... later. I am not sure if I will be using a sealed or slotted long shot box for the sub. Still need to mat up the cab though.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 30 2010, 09:17 PM~18949407
> *going to be using an Audiopipe APSM 1300. not bad plus I have been hearing good things about Audiopipe amps. But that's not until later ... later. I am not sure if I will be using a sealed or slotted long shot box for the sub. Still need to mat up the cab though.
> *


Is the box so you can see over the steering wheel?HAHAHAah just fk'n w/ ya

I'm a fan of slotted ports or back when i was installing.We used to take sealed boxes and flip them upside down facing hte floor.Add 3 sides couple to 3" hight.Made for great sound an you could deff. feel it more being your firing into the body of the car


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

hell yeah!! I had me a down firing triple 12" sub box in my old Dak, man I loved that thing!!! hit hard as all hell. liking the slot port right now, wondering how the long shit one will work out for more of a kick.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

well, I told myself I would hold off but found some leafs I been looking for, and very cheap! piking em up tomorrow :biggrin:










soon I guess I'll be working on the drop (trying to get 3 to 3.75 on my Taco).


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

picked them up today (phase 1 complete, next will be phase 2; front spacer), still waiting on my speaker rings. It's been sunny lately (and it's Nov. in CA ... weird), so I am going to take my chances and put some deadener in my Blazer tomorrow.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet

If anything,get one of those small 110volt heaters and throw it in the blazer ran off a extension cord from your house.I used to do that quite a bit when i was younger putting in decks for $30 a pop.Installing car audio in the winter around here is not fun

Then theres no excuse for you not to work on it :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lol, I used to do that too. I was sooo close to getting to do custom installs on my own but the guy that I worked with got arrested and there went my under the table job  was fun while it lasted though, plus I was a middle school kid 

LMAO very true, going to do that tomorrow and see where I end up. I know I'll need more, only got about 50 ft. of it. Been looking at some of that Ozite carpeting. Hove you heard of this? I was thinking about using it with some .25" foam or something from Home Depot to put under it on top of the matting. Only want to do the main cab area, trunk space will be false floored anyhow, plus most of the space will be taken up (putting in a scuba tank for sure).


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Scuba time! :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Nov 5 2010, 12:40 PM~18994729
> *Scuba time! :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

speaker rings came in today :biggrin: !!! waiting till Mon. to deaden my door panels, my Blazer only has the cargo floor matted, but will be getting more (waiting really IS the hardest part ... thank you for clearing that up for me Mr. Petty).


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 6 2010, 10:47 PM~19002033
> *speaker rings came in today :biggrin: !!! waiting  till Mon.
> *


 :uh: Git busy! :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:roflmao: I know I know. I really want to, but need to finish up with work. I'm on a movie set!!!! :biggrin: no nothing big but it's fucking fun as hell!!!!! 
Hope it doesn't rain today


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 7 2010, 12:43 PM~19008126
> *:roflmao: I know I know. I really want to, but need to finish up with work. I'm on a movie set!!!! :biggrin: no nothing big but it's fucking fun as hell!!!!!
> Hope it doesn't rain today
> *


porn? :cheesy:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 7 2010, 03:40 PM~19008554
> *midget asian porn? :cheesy:
> *


fixed


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:rimshot: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:roflmao: asshole, nah it's a small budget film. Finished off the first week of shooting, hopefully there is a second week


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 8 2010, 08:18 PM~19019409
> *:roflmao: asshole, nah it's a small budget film. Finished off the first week of shooting, hopefully there is a second week
> *


BAWWWWW, it sayin



OK Korean 



It's all good i know i'm a ******* craka


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 8 2010, 06:18 PM~19019409
> *:roflmao: asshole, nah it's a small budget film. Finished off the first week of shooting, hopefully there is a second week
> *


 :drama:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Nov 8 2010, 10:46 PM~19021426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from the looks of it, it's a sci-fi movie. A LOT of the effects are being added later, as of now I'm doing a lot of grip work as well as lighting. Not sure if there will be a next time, but I know I will be moving up to supervising, and then have to work in post which is very easy, imo. I can direct, but I can't keep on task, I end up cracking jokes, then it just becomes a huge chat fest and nothing gets done.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

Hasn't rained since Sun. night so I'm going to get back on track with my truck first. Then move back to my Blazer (off this week from the set, working side jobs within the week though). 

lol you guys are starting to know my schedule more than I do, you'll get pix when you get them :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

an then?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah FOEY!!We need some more girls, girls!!09K7vyq4KnE&feature


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

for now just ponder this for a while. UAS strut bags. 3 wheel, air bag hybrid.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

WHAT??


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 19 2010, 04:32 PM~19112535
> *WHAT??
> *


I seemed to have thought of it while making babies.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

well couldn't hold it in.
So say you put in a hydraulic cylinder to a UAS strut bag, yup. The bag alone gives you about 9.25" of height, now in order for you to use that cylinder, you will need something like say ... another hydraulic cylinder of equal length with some hydraulic fluid and hose hooked up to bags which say the height is about 8.25" (7.7" usable stroke) in which your air system is already set-up for. keep in mind that this app is for the rear only. the front you can use the reg. set-up that applies. 

Now that gives you about 16" or so of lift to play with. As of now I've only gotten up to using an 8" cylinder. To get a 10" cylinder would be great since you would get close to 20". This is all theory right now but you get it (example in 3D rendering, more later as I build it).


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=556716&st=100

HERES SOME "MIND CANDY"
</span>
<span style=\'color:yellow\'>IMO, 
KINDA THE SAME IDEA, 
BUT BACKWARDS BAG PUSH RAM FLUID IN RAM FLOWS THREW HOSE TO FILL ANOTHER RAM...


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I am also adding in either an x chain bridge/limiting straps so that the corner opposite to the other will pull the opposing side downward.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

okay HUGE update. Blazer is no more PERIOD! yes people sad to say that BUT as redemption, I am going to get me a b-body to try this theory of mine out. It will be quite sometime unless I get a sponsor to get this done. 

I have my mind sent on a Grand Marquis (1998 above hopefully). There is more space to work with (this is so that in future installs, I know the limitations and can work my way down if need be). 

Updates are now going to be 3D rendering of my theory and maybe a write up/build thread to continue off.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 19 2010, 11:30 AM~19112154
> *
> 
> 
> ...











even you 3D rendering KINDA looks like a grand marguis








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323004

I HAVENT HEARD (GRAND MARQUIS) OR SEEN ONE IN A LONG TIME!...


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

happy thanksgiving guys!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 25 2010, 02:38 PM~19163447
> *happy thanksgiving guys!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

well since they keep getting taken off.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 16 2010, 07:12 AM~19080829
> *an then?
> *


x2 :wave:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

been real busy, guess who I'm getting to work for :biggrin:


----------

